# Kaity by Billyjoe (~BBW, ~Denial, ~SWG)



## zachi (Aug 26, 2008)

_~BBW, ~Denial, ~SWG_ - a girl in denial is forced to finally transition into reality

*Kaity*
*by Billyjoe
(a story from the old Billyjoe webpage - with some emendation*)​
Kaity struggled to haul herself out of bed. She had gotten so overweight in high school, and refused to accept it. Kaity was a shy girl, with light brown hair and thin brown eyes. She had always been a thin child, but once into high school the effects of teenage eating and slowly changing metabolism had taken their toll on her body. 

By the time she had turned 18, she had swollen up to a decent 180 pounds, at least. She constantly snacked and ate fatty foods, just as she always had in school with no problems, and her tummy began to fatten, followed by the rest of her body. Typically she would have a starchy breakfast, followed by a lunch that included dessert, a snack at home, supper, and more before bed. 

None of this in isolation seemed to her like very much, but together it meant a lot of activity was needed to wear it off. In middle school this constant eating seemed to have no effect, in part because she rode three miles a day on her bike to and from school; things changed afterwards, for instance riding a bus to and from high school, but she wasn't interested in altering old patterns. 

She couldn't handle acknowledging the resulting extra baggage, Kaity just wanted to ignore it. After all, for the first two years and fifty pounds it wasn't that noticeable. She could convince herself that she wasn't getting fat, no way! She had never been fat before! But by her Senior year things had changed.

She felt so self conscious about her body with everything she did. She tried to wear baggy clothes to hide her bulges, but always grew out of them too soon. Every time she sat down, she made sure she'd suck in her belly to slightly reduce the size of her unsightly fat rolls. However, Kaity was constantly reminded of her new plumpness, especially when her overtight pants would slide down and reveal her butt crack, or when her panties would wedge themselves up in between her plump bum cheeks.

"I'm sure it's just a growth spurt....I'll slim down soon I guess...." she constantly reassured herself, and continued eating as she always had. .

Another day of school lay before her. Kaity by now hated school, especially her classmates. Her so called "friends" were always taunting her rounded self ruthlessly, nicknaming her chubby buns or plump rump. Even simply insults like fatty or fatso were really getting Kaity down. She was naturally lazy at heart, which meant she could never be bothered to exercise in an attempt to shed some extra poundage.

Kaity sighed longingly to herself as she tried to squeeze into her most recently worn out jeans. They were stretched to the max, fit to fall apart from the straining efforts to cover Kaity's massive rear. She stuck her legs in and wriggled them up. Her hips shook from side to side as they inched up, her softened thighs wobbling like jelly. She took a breath as the pants reached the bottom of her expansive rump and tugged. Her face scrunched up in exertion as she tried to squash her big bottom into the small jeans.

"Ugh!" she panted, catching her breath.

Well, they were over her thighs and buttocks, now it was just a matter of buttoning them. Kaity positioned herself and tugged at the jean flaps. She couldn't even see past her ballooning gut, but knew straight away they weren't going to clip around her fat paunch. Kaity sucked her belly in as hard as she could and pulled, but it was no use. She would have to wear these pants unbuttoned.

Her bra was absurdly uncomfortable. No doubt she had gone up yet another cup size. Her expansive breasts oozed out from the top of the bra cups as she struggled to get the band done up at the back. It cut into her fleshy back as she eventually had her boobs tightly constricted. 

Kaity then pulled on a white singlet top which clung even tighter to her flabby middle. Her wobbly midriff quivered as she gave her belly a jiggle around the waist. She then quickly pulled down the top as far as she could and stared forward.

"I'm not that fat." she reassured herself.

Kaity wobbled her chunky butt down downstairs and into the kitchen. Her skinny mother sat at the table flicking through her newspaper. 

Kaity waddled to the pantry and put some pop tarts into the toaster, then poured herself a bowl of dry cereal with milk. She fiddled with her uncomfortable pants, which were already pulling up into her bum crack, then ate the cereal while waiting on the pop tarts. 

Her mum eyed her suspiciously as her plump daughter lathered slabs of butter on her pop tarts. 

"No wonder Kaity is getting so fat," her mum thought. 

Kaity took a bite into her fatty pop tart, the filling oozing out of the center, much like Kaity's bulging tummy poking out over her obviously open pants. Butter smeared over her plump lips as she licked them, obviously enjoying her fatness of a breakfast.

"Careful now, Kaity." said her mum.

Kaity got a rush of butterflies, oh please don't be talking about my weight, she thought.

"Wha?" she muffled through a mouthful of pie.

"You've been eating an awful more lately, and you've put on a little weight." said her mother as gently as possible.

"Well...no I haven't....I mean, I'm still growing and stuff..." stumbled Kaity.

"But sweetie, look at yourself. You're definitely getting a little plump, and you're always stuffing your face!"

Her Mom had actually been alluding to this for months, but as now was constantly getting the brushoff, even her offers to get Kaity larger and better fitting clothes being dismissed..

What could Kaity say? She couldn't admit she was fat. She wasn't! She was always so slim, she couldn't be fat! Her mother pulled a concerned face and left the room. 

Kaity slumped back in her chair, looking miserably at her swollen paunch. She poked it before inhaling deeply to try and make it smaller. But Kaity was getting a little too big for that ruse, and now even sucking in did little. 

Kaity hated being confronted by accusations of fattening. She hated that word. Fat. And plump. The word plump made her feel like a fat little Christmas pudding. Which was exactly what she did look like after eating so much. She had filled out mainly in her tummy region, but her breasts and bottom were not too far behind. She hated the feeling of her extra flesh, and was particularly self-conscious when she was around friends, or eating something she knew was bad for her.

Kaity looked at the clock. She was going to be late to school. She quickly crammed the rest of her pop tarts into her mouth forcefully, before running, or at least trying to run, out the door. Kaity's book pack on her back accentuated her heaving breasts even more so, as her expansive cleavage welled over her singlet top with every puff. 

As she ran for the bus stop, her undies slipped up into her bum crack, giving her an uncomfortably wedgie. Her open jeans slid down to reveal the top of her panties at the front and her butt crack at the back. Kaity felt every part of her chubby body wobbling like crazy, her out of shape body unable to keep a rhythm in her slow, panting jog. She reached the corner ready to pass out, only to see the bus had just left.

"Oh no...." she wheezed, "I don't wanna have to walk to school!"

Kaity stood panting, struggling to recover her breath. Her face was beat red from exertion, her fat body not used to exercise of any form, except chewing. Her massive breasts quivered in her top as she struggled for breath. She noticed an old lady looking at her oddly, and Kaity went even redder with embarrassment when she realized her open pants were exposed. 

She quickly tugged hard at the singlet top to try and cover the exposed definite spare tyre of blubber in a ring around her waist. It did so, but Kaity's wobbling movements when she walked always meant her top would continue to slide up up, until it rested on the shelf of her largest belly roll. 

She gingerly pulled her pants up, wriggling her hips to try and stuff the rest of her bum into her pants. Her wide hips threatened to burst the side seams, while her giant ass cheeks strained at the rear seam. Having them open was doing little to relieve the tightness around her waist. After accepting she had missed the bus, she pondered her options. Walk to school and be on time? Or wait for the next bus and be late?

"Definitely the latter!" she smiled to herself, in no mood for any form of exercise.

Kaity waddled over and plopped herself down onto the bench. The wood groaned underneath her expansive girth. Her bum was so chubby, the extra padding cushioning her on the bench. She looked down at her belly, watching it rise and fall with her breath. The blubber around her open pants would inflate and bulge further over her waistband. She sucked in her gut and tried not to focus on it. 

Kaity struggled to lean forward to her book bag, her bloated gut getting in the way. She reached into her bag and greedily pulled out a chocolate bar. Eagerly unwrapping it, she went for a massive bite before pausing. Should she eat it? Her heart was racing with butterflies. She should be able to eat it....after all, she wasn't fat.....

She took a bite of chocolate, enjoying the guilty taste in her mouth.

"Mmm...." she sighed to herself, her weight pushed to the back of her mind for a brief second. This was the reason she had gotten so plump. Kaity had just ate. And ate. And ate. More than enough for a slim framed teenage girl. But too much for her body to handle. Kaity had a small frame, it was now just packed to the brim with excess lard. 

You can usually tell how a person got fat by how they look. Some you can tell they are just genetically overweight. Others, like Kaity, were fat because they ate too much. Kaity continued to cram chocolate into her soft face, before poking the last piece in.

"Oooh...." she sighed quietly to herself.

She tried not to look down at her stuffed belly, but as it poked over her pants it was hard not to. Kaity felt the waistband of her jeans squeeze and sink into the fat on her waist, producing considerable love handles to ooze out. The extra flesh arond her upper torso bulged out from her bra and into her supple upper arms. Her size was obvious - to everyone but Kaity. 

The bus came along and took Kaity off to school. Her face was beat red as she entered the classroom, being late gave her extra attention that she really didn't want.

"Take your seat please, Kaity." said the teacher.

Kaity nodded obediently, her double chin forming as she did so. She waddled between desks, heading for her usual seat. The desks were so close together, thought Kaity. Or maybe it was just her getting wider. No! She wasn't fat.... She was hardly reassured when her swollen bottom bumped several people's desks, causing pencils and other belongings to drop off.

"Oooh, sorry sorry!" she hissed, bending down to pick up the pens.

Doing so caused her blubbery hips to knock another person's desk.

"Kaity, please sit down." said the teacher firmly.

Kaity blushed before wobbling to her desk as quickly as possible. She struggled to sit down, her plump rear end proving a little to difficult to squash into her chair and desk combo. The seat grown under her expansive girth, as Kaity's soft, wobbling bum bulged over the sides of the chair. Every time she breathed deeply, her belly pressed against the edge of the desk in front of her, her gut in three soft rolls on her lap. 

She felt a rush of butterflies as her tummy pooched over her jeans front. She gingerly tugged her pants upwards, in an attempt to hide her fleshy roll. She still looked as fat as ever, but at least her pants weren't digging up underneath her flab.

Her insecurities were really getting her down this day. She was just getting too big. Nothing fit her. She plodded through the day, trying to keep her worries of her weight at bay, to no avail.

"I'm not that fat...." she kept saying to herself. But she knew it was a lie.

At lunch, Kaity tried to forget her troubles again, but this only resulted in her stuffing her face full of fatty cafeteria food as was her typical hsbit -- several slices of pizza, some chicken, a malted milk and a piece of pie. The end of the day came, finally.

Kaity made what was for her an unusual decision, she opted to walk home. The exercise would do her good. Too bad that it just made her more weary on account of her obesity. The hot afternoon sun and extra padding on her body made her sweat and pant all the way home. Her thick thighs chafed together as she struggled to waddle on. Her bum bounced and rolled, constantly attempting to eat her panties. 

Kaity constantly had to reach behind her and yank her undies from her deep butt crack. Her over tight pants kept slipping down to expose her fleshy middle and tip of her ass crack. Her muffin top oozed and wobbled uncontrollably, no clothing to stop the jiggling, which was now violently erratic. Her top rode up and sat on top of her bottom fat roll and love handles, exposing more of Kaity's pale flesh. Her face blushed as she fiddled with her clothes constantly.

She got home and felt like crying. Kaity's insecurities kept eating at her, the same way she kept eating to try and ignore them.

"I'm so fat...." she moaned and finally to herself, wishing it would just go away.

But Kaity was paying the price for her gluttony. She was far too lazy to exercise or change her eating habits, and because of that, she was only going to get fatter. She went to the kitchen, her fat stomach was calling for food.

"Oh stop....I can't be hungry again...I just ate three hours ago..." she moped to herself.

Kaity went to the fridge to find a snack for her guiltily large belly. There on the top shelf sat a log of cookie dough. Her eyes widened with greed as she snatched it up in her pudgy hands. She waddled upstairs as fast as her fat body would take her and slammed her bedroom door shut. Kaity fumbled to open the roll of dough, but evidently dropped it on the floor.

"Blast it!" she hissed.

Kaity bent down to pick it up. This had become increasingly difficult to do since she had accumulated her excess baggage. Her tummy bunched into plump rolls, restricting how far her meaty arms could reach. Her bum crack was pulled out of the top of her open jeans as she tugged hard. Her love handles exploded over the sides of her pants, her enormous waistline oozing and bulging all over the place. She had almost retrieved her snack when suddenly, RIIIIIP!

Kaity eyes ballooned as she flung herself upright, her hands shooting around to her behind.

"Oh my goodness!" she cried. Her expansive rump had torn her jeans.

Pale bum flesh peaked through the frayed stitching of her torn jeans, which by now were completely ruined. She grabbed her bum cheeks in her hands, and was almost brought to tears when her hands could only grasp so much flesh. Her fat butt cheeks were too round and full to fit into her hands, as Kaity went to examine her belly. It stuck out so far she couldn't even see where she had been unable to button her pants. She grabbed a roll of her plump belly and cried. She had gotten so fat. Too fat. 

She grabbed the roll of cookie dough and began to stuff her face, tears still coming.

"Who cares?! I don't. Big deal if I'm fat, I may as well get used to it!" she muffled behind mouthfuls of dough.

Kaity stuffed and crammed and pressed food into her mouth as fast as she could, not caring how full she got. Her belly bloated up from her binge quickly, becoming smooth and distended. Her soft tummy rose and fell slowly as she breathed heavily, eating and satisfying her appetite was the only thing on her mind. 

Kaity didn't care anymore. She had let herself go. She had become fat. And she realized tat eting gave her contentment. She decided that would finally take her mum up on her offer of a larger wardrobe, a choice that meant she would only continue to get fatter and fatter. Plumper and plumper. 

But she was at peace with herself.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Aug 27, 2008)

more please im loving it


----------



## link5003 (Aug 27, 2008)

You'd have to ask BillyJoe about that, he's the author, zachi is only posting it.


----------

